# Will trade wine for you to make labels for me



## Sammyk (Jul 1, 2012)

I have only a black laser printer. I am not efficient in clip art, have no idea how, nor do I have the patience to fool around with labels. So I will trade wine in exchange for making me a generic label. I would add the kind, ABV and other information with felt tip marker. I do have neat handwriting.

Anyone interested that has some extra time? If so message me.


----------



## Duster (Jul 1, 2012)

do you have a winery or family name you want on your bottles?
I can put something together for you and email it to you as an attachment. I would love to try some of your wines but would feel guilty reviving it for labels. I can send you a PDF that you can take to staples or office depot and make color copies if you like. I may even be able to come up with something that looks good in black and white.


----------



## Duster (Jul 1, 2012)

see how you like this one, If you like it I can set it up in PDF format to print 4 labels per sheet


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't know if Sammy likes it but Duster your awesome man. She said I have "X" problem and you say " here ya go " too cool.


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 1, 2012)

Duster we like it. Most of my wine is shipped to MI to our families and they don't care about labels. Masking tape works fine for them. LOL So I would just print them here as I need them. And probably the only time I would use labels is for trades here. It is just the 2 of us and I have a LOT of wine going that I would like to trade this fall. We are not big drinkers, one glass each at night If you could size it for different size bottles, I can save the photo and print from my computer. I read here about using milk to attached the labels and that is what I will do.


----------



## Duster (Jul 1, 2012)

I would suggest getting a spray can of clear Kraylon, print and cut out the labels, then give them a quick coat of the clear spray.
Once dry I would affix them to the bottles with glue sticks. You can pick them up pretty cheap when school starts.


----------



## cindy (Jul 1, 2012)

something on the grey scale? any writing can be changed as well as dates of course..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2012)

Duster, that was an awesome label you quickly put together.


----------



## rodo (Jul 1, 2012)

Those are both great labels!


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 1, 2012)

We love it too. I would have never been able to do it in a million years. And, not really interested in learning. Thank you Duster! I like Cindy's too. She has done some awesome labels for herself.


----------



## cindy (Jul 1, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> We love it too. I would have never been able to do it in a million years. And, not really interested in learning. Thank you Duster! I like Cindy's too. She has done some awesome labels for herself.



Sammy it's so easy even a caveman can do it! sorry couldn't resist..


----------



## bg7mm (Jul 2, 2012)

duster, pm sent


----------



## btom2004 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I have only a black laser printer. I am not efficient in clip art, have no idea how, nor do I have the patience to fool around with labels. So I will trade wine in exchange for making me a generic label. I would add the kind, ABV and other information with felt tip marker. I do have neat handwriting.
> Anyone interested that has some extra time? If so message me.


Not so fast there...how about this one.


----------



## klein (Jul 9, 2012)

If you can give me an idea of what you would like as a label i can prob do something pretty goid on photoshop and not send u a premade templet like the other person?


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 9, 2012)

I am all set now, thank you!


----------

